# How to protect your dear old gear



## Dany (Mar 22, 2020)

On sale in all good pharmacies...............


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 22, 2020)

It's funny but it's not but it is... gotta have a little levity, just don't waste essentials!! at least reuse it?!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

I hope you were more than 6 ft away when you took it....


----------

